# English teacher - A level experience - Degree counting against her



## irishguyuae (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi folks

Im wondering would anyone be able to offer advice or has knowledge on this topic

Im starting work for ADIA very soon and my wife is looking to get a job teaching english in Abu Dhabi

She has 3yrs exp teaching in a good school in the UK - GCSE , IGSCE and A-levels. 
She was rated outstanding by Offsted and achieved the highest grades in the dept in her first year

Now we assumed she should find a job relatively easy as there was plenty advertising of jobs over there.

But she has encountered rejection twice now so far and its quite disconcerting to say the least

The issue seems to be her primary degree which is
Bsc in "English philosophy and History" and her teaching qualification (Obtained in Ireland) - Higher diploma in teaching English and Religon

Based on the fact that she has sat the modules for Philosophy and Religon she was rejected

She has never taught religion or philosophy and the fact she has only taught English has counted for nothing
She selected these courses when she was younger simply as secondary topics.

Is there any hope for her getting a job would any of you think? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

irishguyuae said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Im wondering would anyone be able to offer advice or has knowledge on this topic
> 
> ...


Hi,
Honestly - I think she will struggle - but get her to try a range of different schools owned by different organizations (who may have different recruitment criteria).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

I know that the authorities ask that your first degree is in the same subject as what you will be teaching. I know of friends who have had similar issues, fully qualified teachers, but because their degree isn't exactly the same as what they are teaching they got rejected. These are directives from the MOE.


----------

